# Tax Question



## vmholladay (Nov 12, 2016)

Since we are considered subcontractors, and self employed of sorts, do we have to file 1st qtr 2017 taxes, or do we not file until the end of the year?


----------



## Mimi4life (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmmm not sure I understand your question? I filed my 2016 taxes this year. I don't file quarterly, because I file joint with my Husband


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

If you owe, you'll get interest and penalties if what you owe is over a certain amount. I paid PA $1 for that this year as I was just over the threshold. I'll pay quarterly taxes to avoid it this year as I anticipate owing much more this year if I don't.


----------



## vmholladay (Nov 12, 2016)

anteetr said:


> If you owe, you'll get interest and penalties if what you owe is over a certain amount. I paid PA $1 for that this year as I was just over the threshold. I'll pay quarterly taxes to avoid it this year as I anticipate owing much more this year if I don't.


Uber does not give us a 1099 until Jnuary, right? So how do I estimate what tattoos would be up until this point?


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

go to the tax info area on the webpage, they've got a 2017 monthly breakdown which you can use


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

vmholladay said:


> Since we are considered subcontractors, and self employed of sorts, do we have to file 1st qtr 2017 taxes, or do we not file until the end of the year?


You don't file your taxes every quarter you only pay quarterly estimated taxes (QET) every three months. Your QET is based on your yearly tax burden. You still only file your taxes once a year.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

vmholladay said:


> Uber does not give us a 1099 until Jnuary, right? So how do I estimate what taxes would be up until this point?


Go to the line that says "total tax" on your 2016 form 1040. Subtract any tax withheld from other employment if you have any. Divide that number by 4 and send that amount in quarterly.


----------

